# Adventures in reloading



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

So, after learning a lesson about crimped primer pockets I have endeavored to move forward. I acquired a decrimping tool and will use it on .223 from now on. Attached are some of my finished products as well as some of my screw ups (lessons learned). I welcome any comments or suggestions.

Uncrimped .223









Overcrimped .223 (whoops!)









Properly crimped .223 (seems right to me)









Finished .243


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like you are getting the hang of it! I've definitely made a few of those mistakes as well - crushing a shoulder, over crimp, etc. The important thing is to recognize the mistake, learn from it, and stay safe!

You'll have to let us know how they shoot.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I either dont crimp rifle rounds or give a very slight crimp. The neck tension is more than sufficient. If you want much of a crimp, buy a crimp die and do it in a seperate step. I crimp my pistol rounds but in a seperate step.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

reb8600 said:


> I either dont crimp rifle rounds or give a very slight crimp. The neck tension is more than sufficient. If you want much of a crimp, buy a crimp die and do it in a seperate step. I crimp my pistol rounds but in a seperate step.


+1 on the crimping

I only crimp my pistol rounds and use a separate crimp die as well. I haven't seen a need to crimp rifle rounds as I only shoot bolt action rifles. I definitely see the need for a crimp in semi-auto rifles or those with very stout recoil.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

All my .223 rounds are for my AR style rifles, hence the crimp. Because these particular projectiles had a cannelure I felt I should crimp them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just because there is a cannelure doesn't mean that you have to crimp them. 

I haven't loaded for a AR style rifle but I did for my Mini 14 and never crimped a single round and never did have a problem.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've noticed a lower standard deviation in velocity on all my hunting rounds with a very minor crimp on the case. 


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good Mike, welcome to the club or disease; now you will find yourself on hands and knees at the range scrounging for brass, tons of fun!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol. Huge is right. It's a sickness for sure!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It's a sickness that provides reward though so I'm ok with it. Just have to get to the range to test these out so I have a reason to load more.

That and I have a bunch of bullets coming from Hornady for all the crap I've bought lately.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I load for several AR's and never crimp them. I have a 204, 223 and 6.8 right now. The 6.8 gets a very slight crimp is all. I am loading that bullet long and just took the extra precaution to do it. It probably isnt needed on it either. I have put 1000's of rounds through an AR and never had an issue with not crimping. Same with my 270 and 7mm. I have never crimped for them either because of recoil. Good neck tension will hold the bullet in place.

Remember one thing if you crimp. Every piece of brass must be the same length


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> I load for several AR's and never crimp them. I have a 204, 223 and 6.8 right now. The 6.8 gets a very slight crimp is all. I am loading that bullet long and just took the extra precaution to do it. It probably isnt needed on it either. I have put 1000's of rounds through an AR and never had an issue with not crimping. Same with my 270 and 7mm. I have never crimped for them either because of recoil. Good neck tension will hold the bullet in place.
> 
> Remember one thing if you crimp. Every piece of brass must be the same length


I'm glad you thought to bring that up. It's a good tip to pass on.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

reb8600 said:


> I load for several AR's and never crimp them. I have a 204, 223 and 6.8 right now. The 6.8 gets a very slight crimp is all. I am loading that bullet long and just took the extra precaution to do it. It probably isnt needed on it either. I have put 1000's of rounds through an AR and never had an issue with not crimping. Same with my 270 and 7mm. I have never crimped for them either because of recoil. Good neck tension will hold the bullet in place.
> 
> Remember one thing if you crimp. Every piece of brass must be the same length


This is a good thing to know!


----------

